# Boot lacing



## davidk (15 Feb 2005)

Hey everyone, I just got a nice new pair of Mk. III boots, and was wondering just what the correct way to lace them was. If anyone has a diagram or instructions it would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## hockeysgal (15 Feb 2005)

This is how I was told to lace my boots:
at the bottom the laces should come over your boot, when you first put your laces in, after the lace that is over your big toe should always be on top of the other part of the lace.
this sounds a little confusing doesn't it??  ???
after putting your lace in at the beginning lace the part of the lace that is on the exterior of your foot all the way up, then lace the other side
still sounds complicated but it's simpler than it sounds
hope that helps


----------



## Big Foot (15 Feb 2005)

Do a herring bone pattern, with the left lace going up to the right hole and left to the right hole. Make sure the lace coming to the inside is on top.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2005)

infantry officer said:
			
		

> This is how I was told to lace my boots:
> at the bottom the laces should come over your boot, when you first put your laces in, after the lace that is over your big toe should always be on top of the other part of the lace.
> this sounds a little confusing doesn't it?? ???
> after putting your lace in at the beginning lace the part of the lace that is on the exterior of your foot all the way up, then lace the other side
> ...



That does sound confusing.

Take your laces and lace the two (L &R) eyelets from the top so that you have the lace looped over the bottom two.   Then work your way up the boot, feeding the laces in from the top of the eyelets.   When crossing the laces, over the tongue, the outside lace for that pair of eyelets should pass over top the inside lace.   You continue up the boot with this "Harring Bone" pattern until you reach the top.

There is a diagram, but unfortunately I don't have one with me now.

Still clear as Mud?

GW


----------



## davidk (15 Feb 2005)

It may be clear as the mud we run through outside the armoury, but it works. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Big Foot (15 Feb 2005)

http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=General/boot_lacing.jpg
This may help as well. straight from dress regs


----------



## Blakey (15 Feb 2005)

Call me a rebel call me crazy, but I lace my Cbt Boots/WW boots so that they are comfortable when i lace them up.


----------



## nawk (15 Feb 2005)

Here's my shot at making what infantry officer said a little easier:

After the bottom two eyelets, start with the lace that is on the outside of your boot (so if it's the left boot, on the left side of the boot).  Take that lace and lace it all the way up.  Then do the other lace.  So the lace that started on the outside of your boot should always be underneath the other one.


----------



## PViddy (15 Feb 2005)

Anyone ever heard of Captains bars at the top of your boots ? you back the laces back on each other before tying the reef (reaf!?) knot.
Purpose being that even if your boots come undone, they are almost impossible to become loose.   It's worked great for me.

I've also always NOT crossed the lace across the ankle space of the boot to give it a bit more flex, more of a running shoe feel.   I think that is a trick of the trade i picked up from some infantry guys somwhere along the line.

PV


----------



## davidk (15 Feb 2005)

nawk said:
			
		

> Here's my shot at making what infantry officer said a little easier:
> 
> After the bottom two eyelets, start with the lace that is on the outside of your boot (so if it's the left boot, on the left side of the boot).   Take that lace and lace it all the way up.   Then do the other lace.   So the lace that started on the outside of your boot should always be underneath the other one.



Thanks, I get it now, everything looks nice and proper.




			
				Blakey said:
			
		

> Call me a rebel call me crazy, but I lace my Cbt Boots/WW boots so that they are comfortable when i lace them up.



Under ideal circumstances I'd do them up comfortably (for me, straight across, euro-style) but my BMQ course staff would amputate my feet...


----------



## kyleg (16 Feb 2005)

Hey david
You may not know it, but I know you. Funny how we all find this site when we sign up. Bring your boots by Dawson and I'll show you how to lace 'em, I'm usually on the third floor above the atrium.

Kyle


----------



## davidk (16 Feb 2005)

Well met. I'll drop by sometime.


----------



## q_1966 (16 Feb 2005)

Theres an old trick to tying up Combat Boots that an ex Cadet Sgt. taught me (he told me this is the Para Style) make the lace go out of the top loop hole of the boot and then double the same lace back into the same hole, to make a loop with the laces, (repeat for opposite side) then take the end of the lace (should be inside the boot) and put it through the loop you made with the laces on the opposite side. Once done on both sides, take the remaining laces sticking out, and tuck inside the boot, It will never come undone...unless you want it to


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2005)

The explanation for the proper and accepted way to lace the Mk III has been given, along with the link to the Dress Reg diagram. Nuff said.


----------



## patrick206 (28 Oct 2010)

Hey i get my kit next tuesday and just would like to know ahead of time if anyone could tell me the proper way to lace boots worn while in an armory?


----------



## josh54243 (28 Oct 2010)

A quick search would've answered your question, but i'm a nice guy.

Ref: A-AD-265-000-AG-001-Canadian Forces Dress Regulations


----------

